# Gelbes Inspired Element in München gestohlen!



## jay-em-ass (6. Mai 2013)

Hi,
mir wurde in den vergangenen Tagen mein gelbes 24" Inspired Element aus dem verschlossenen Radkeller in München/Felsennelkenanger geklaut.

Wenn irgendwer auf irgendwelchen Verkaufsplattformen darüber stolpert, wäre ich ihm dankbar, wenn er mich kurz benachrichtigen würde.

Grüße und danke,
Johannes

Hier ein aktuelles Bild:


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Mai 2013)

Worin unterscheidet es sich denn vom "normalo" element?
Irgendwelche auffälligkeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jay-em-ass (6. Mai 2013)

Ich fange mal von hinten her an:

- hinten angeflexte SPANK Stiffy Felge, vorne Serien-Felge
- Silberner DMR Kettenspanner, einarmig, mit roter Laufrolle
- PhatPad Bremsbeläge hinten mit schwarzem Brake-Booster
- Inspired Pivotal Sattel aus Leder
- vorne Hope Mono Trial Scheibenbremse
- In den Gabelholm wurde ein Gewinde geschnitten, damit man die schraubbare Ahead-Kappe drauf bekommt (vorderer Bremszug durch Gabelschaft gelegt)
- 45° ProCraft Vorbau
- Trialtech HighRiser Lenker
- schwarze Nokon Bremsleitung für die hintere Bremse
- Schaumstoff-Griffe

Das waren so zeimlich alle Umbauten, die mir einfallen...


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Mai 2013)

Das hat bestimmt der ZooControl jetzt 
Nein war nur Spaß... Aber ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg das gute Stück wieder zu finden.


----------



## jay-em-ass (7. Mai 2013)

Ja ich hoffe es doch, dann wäre es wenigstens in guten Händen ;P

Danke, hab schon alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Mai 2013)

Werd mal Augen und Ohren offen halten, vielleicht seh ich´s ja vor der Uni stehen...


----------



## jay-em-ass (12. Mai 2013)

Es ist wieder da!!
Der Dieb hat's verkauft und der Käufer ist damit vor meiner Haustüre rumgefahren...
Glück braucht der Mensch. Jetzt sind wir noch dran, die Täter zu schnappen.


----------



## family-biker (12. Mai 2013)

saugeil!!!!

dem,der das war,würd ich warscheinlich a gscheide watschn verpassen,wie man in bayern sagt...

aber das weisste ja als münchner


----------



## trialelmi (12. Mai 2013)

Krasse ********! Glückwunsch.


----------



## family-biker (12. Mai 2013)

ich sag nur:bei DEM schloss dauerts nimmer lang und der nächste fährt damit rum,sorry.

kleiner tip am rande:wenn du es mit ner kette am BULLShit festmachst,nimmts schon keiner mit,weil ers dann auch mitnehmen muss lol

das schloss kann man so übrigens übern sattel abmachen...


----------



## jay-em-ass (12. Mai 2013)

Das "Gespann" steht momentan in ner abgeschlossenen, videoüberwachten Tiefgarage.
ABUS Schloss für 80 Tacken ist bereits bestellt, den Fehler mache ich bestimmt nicht mehr!

Und wenn wir den Dieb wirklich erwischen, dann bring ich ihn einfach nur mit nem Grinsen zur Polizei und frag ihn, wie man nur so unfassbar unterbelichtet sein kann.


Ach ja, das Bullshit Bike is ne Sonderanfertigung, das Schloss geht durch die Hinterradfederung, kann nicht übern Sattel abgezogen werden 

EDIT: Wobei, wenn ichs mir so überleg, de Watschn gib i eam trotzdem mid 
EDIT2: Ich hab jetzt auch noch ein Motorrad Kettenschloss drangemacht, man weiß ja nie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Mai 2013)

GlÃ¼ck gehabt 

Du hast Ã¼brigens Geschmack!


----------



## jay-em-ass (13. Mai 2013)

Haha, danke 

Ich versuche jetzt die schwarze Farbe mit Nitro-Verdünnung oder Bremsenreiniger abzubekommen, gehe mal davon aus, dass es ne Baumarkt-Dose war, wie sind ja nicht benzinfest.

Falls das nicht funktioniert, bitte ich um Vorschläge, in welcher Farbe ich den Rahmen pulvern könnte...was auffälliges wie giftgrün oder Neon-Orange fänd ich gut, allerdings sehen so ja die anderen Modelle von Inspired aus...


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. Mai 2013)

Wieso wird dem Dieb unterstellt er sei unterbelichtet? Kann ihm doch egal sein wer damit rumfährt, hauptsache er hat sein Geld. Ernsthafte Beweise wird der Käufer auch nicht gegen ihn haben. Insofern hat sich das Leid doch nur verschoben?


----------



## family-biker (13. Mai 2013)




----------



## jay-em-ass (13. Mai 2013)

Zum einen halte ich ihn für unterbelichtet, weil er in einen abgeschlossenen Radkeller einer Studentenwohnanlage eingebrochen ist und daraus ein Trial-Bike geklaut hat.
Desweiteren wurde er von drei Augenzeugen am Folgetag gesehen, wie er damit um die Ecke der Wohnanlage zur Ubahn gefahren ist.
Danach hat er vermutlich meine Flugzettel entdeckt, das Bike halb überlackiert und es an jemanden verkauft.
Hier in der Gegend kennt jeder jeden. Den kleinen Jungen, der gestern darauf erwischt wurde, den finde ich noch und dann wird sich zeigen, woher er das Rad hatte.

Ach ja, es wurde nochmal von 5 Jugendlichen versucht, in den Keller einzubrechen um 22!Uhr, wir haben die Cops gerufen und 2 davon erwischt, die haben die Namen der anderen verraten und sind beide bereits vorbestraft (17 Jahre).
Wenn der kleine Junge von gestern einen Namen der 5 nennt, ist es eh schon so gut wie klar.


    @family-biker: Das ist doch so ne Perl-Lackierung, oder? Ich kann halt kostengünstig bei mir in der Arbeit pulvern, von da her wäre mir ne Beschichtung fast lieber.
Aber aussehen tut's wirklich lecker


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. Mai 2013)

Warum erwähnst Du, dass es 5 Türken waren? Hätte es nicht gereicht, dass es 5 Menschen / Jugendliche waren? Waren es überhaupt Türken oder doch Griechen, türkischstämmige Deutsche oder Araber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (13. Mai 2013)

Nimm den björn nicht so ernst du bist halt "Nicht-wettkampf-Fahrer" und somit keiner seiner Freunde


----------



## jay-em-ass (13. Mai 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Nimm den björn nicht so ernst du bist halt "Nicht-wettkampf-Fahrer" und somit keiner seiner Freunde



???
 @Limelight: Ich schreibe das, weil es so ist. Personalien wurden ja am Tatort überprüft.
Aber ich hab's dennoch abgeändert, will ja hier keine unnötige Diskussion anfechten.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Mai 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Nimm den björn nicht so ernst du bist halt "Nicht-wettkampf-Fahrer" und somit keiner seiner Freunde



Word !


----------



## duro e (13. Mai 2013)

Komischer Weise ist es aber immer die selbe Sippschaft die versucht teure Räder zu klauen!!

Vor nen Jahr ca, kam ich vom Biken zurück , war noch grad bei Mecces was zu essen holen , und dann bin ich zurück durch den Hauptbahnhof nach Hause gerollt.
Auf einmal blockieren mir 5 Jugendliche den Weg  , alle samt türkischer Herkunft c 18-20Jahre alt , alle Polizei bekannt soviel schon mal im Vorraus.
Meinten dann zu mir , ich soll denen mein Rad geben . Wo ich die dann gefragt habe warum , wurden sie sofort agressiv. Der eine stellte sich dann schon direkt vor mich , um anzukündigen , das ich gleich kassieren werde , der andere wollte grade anfangen , an meinem Hinterrad die Luft rauszulassen.
Ja was soll man in solchen Situationen noch machen , es war 1 Uhr am Morgen , niemand in der Nähe . 
Wo mich dann der Vordere leicht geschuppst hatte , wie die das so gerne machen , hab ich mich für nen Moment vergessen , bin abgestiegen und hab reflexartig mein Bike in die Hand genommen und auf ihn damit eingeschlagen. Nicht die feine englische Art , aber sie sind danach abgehauen , weil sie gemerkt haben das ich ernst mache, das er dann ne Platzwunde im Gesicht hatte war mir sowas von Wurst , weil es sowieso Notwehr war.

Nun kommt ja das aller Beste an der ganzen Sache , wer denkt das die nun aufhörten am Hauptbahnhof , nach dem ich deren Kollegen voll verdroschen hab , der irrt sich.
2 Wochen später , kam mein Stiefvater von der Arbeit zurück , ca 23 Uhr war er am Hbf , ging dann zu den Fahrradständern , und beobachtete , wie mehrere gegen sein Rad getreten haben. Er ging hin und fragte was das soll , wurden die wieder agrressiv und haben meinen Stiefvater erstmal beleidigt mit den üblichen dingen wie H***sohn , und Fettsack etc.
Naja , aber er versteht irgendwann auch keinen Spaß mehr und er wusste ja was bei mir schon was bei mir passiert war . Er musste jedoch nicht handgreiflich werden , er wurde etwas lauter und hat sich vor denen aufgebäumt . Das hatte dann zur Abschreckung gereicht , man muss dazu sagen er ist aber auch 2,08m groß , und auch nicht grad ein Strich in der Landschaft . Jedenfalls waren es die selben wie bei mir , weil Klamotten wechseln die wohl nur einmal im Jahr. Zumal der selbe Name im Wortgefecht gefallen ist wie bei mir , daher war es klar.

Mittlerweile weiß ich von dem Kopf der Bande , der mich angemacht hatte und meinen Stiefvater , das der schon 7 Monate im Jugendknast saß aufgrund der Ansammlung von Delikten wie Körperverletzung , Sachbeschädigung und halt Diebstahl.  Aber anscheinend hat der Knast was gebracht , denn mittlerweile hängt er nichtmehr dort herum und läuft auch normal gekleidet und vernünftig in der Stadt  herum. 

Finde sowas sollte halt auch mal an die Öffentlichkeit , um zu zeigen , das es nicht immer nur bei nem gestohlenen Rad bleibt.


----------



## jay-em-ass (14. Mai 2013)

Ja, vor meiner Haustür spielt sich auch ähnliches ab.
Man wird ständig angepöbelt etc.

Aber mir fällt es relativ leicht zu unterscheiden, mit wem ich es zu tun habe.
Je nach dem fallen auch meine Reaktionen aus 

Und bei sowas darf man nicht wegsehen, wenn jemand Stress macht, dann direkt darauf zugehen und Telefon raus. Wenn er dann weitermacht, sind die Cops in ner Minute hier.

Ist das Einzige, was hier hilft.


----------



## duro e (14. Mai 2013)

joar , ist auch richtig. nur wie gesagt , bei uns ist nichts los , sprich man ist auf sich alleine gestellt , da bringt dir dein Handy dann recht wenig 
Kommt man denen direkt mit nem agressiven Auftreten entgegen , kriegen die schon Schiss .
Das ist als wenn man Feuer mit Sauerstoff erstickt  So machen wir es jedenfalls auf der Arbeit des öfteren.


----------



## MoYz1986 (15. Mai 2013)

Tja Alex - wer des Nachts um 1 Uhr mit einem teuren Gefährt alleine durch die Gegend tingelt, der fordert es wohl auch heraus. Du bist hier in NRW und nicht in einem 50 Seelen Dorf an der Nordsee !


----------

